# rcbs green machine



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

i just picked on up. its setup for 45 acp. can anypne tell me anything about this rig? whats it worth how old it is etc. any info would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

from what i know there is a reason they stopped making them. Good luck. But fyi pick up all the spare parts you can if you plan on using it. They tend to break down a lot. I did heavy research on getting one, and opted out. I think the 45 one you have was a better caliber tho, and may work for you best wishes


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks i got a lot of spare parts with it. looks ready to roll. i need to empty some casings now! i got it for under a 100 so i couldnt turn it down. so they dont make replacement parts anymore?


----------

